# Omega F300 Help



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi all

My Seamaster f300 has not been worn a lot in the last year, and when in my box I noticed it had stopped, I removed the battery, checked it, and it was dead, I ordered a Renata 344 and fitted it today, problem is, it's not humming, I removed the new battery and checked the voltage, and it's OK, refitted but still not humming, any ideas, there is no sign of the old battery having leaked, in facts he movement is very clean, all help appreciated.

Dave S


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Fitted the correct way? (+ve towards battery clamp)

Failed coils?


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Fitted the correct way? (+ve towards battery clamp)
> 
> Failed coils?


Hi Paul

Battery in the correct way, I feared it was the coils, I think you repaired this watch about 6-7 years ago when I purchased it and found it had battery leakage, what's my options if it is the coils, can you get them ?

Thanks


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hello Dave,

Yes,I have them....but if I replaced them 6-7 year ago,it would be unusual for them to be broken.

I hate to ask but.....any chance there was a slip of the screwdriver during the battery change? :huh:


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Hello Dave,
> 
> Yes,I have them....but if I replaced them 6-7 year ago,it would be unusual for them to be broken.
> 
> I hate to ask but.....any chance there was a slip of the screwdriver during the battery change? :huh:


Hi Paul

No offence taken, as you will see from the photo, the movement is pretty clean with no marks, i tried to check back my emails and all I found was a mail to s67 in September 2007 asking for advice on this watch when it had battery leakage, but whether s67 repaired it or not I cant remember, I had it in my mind it was you (this is no reflection on you) it has worked like a little gem, one thing is for sure it was in 2007 that it was repaired, if it has to come to you can you PM me with the details, if thats OK.

Dave S


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Make sure the tab under the battery is making contact. I've seen that this can be a problem. Try to carefully bend it up a bit. Make the bend where the circular part ends, else it will short the battery.


----------

